
The Cybersecurity 202: Iowa caucus debacle shakes public confidence in security - vo2maxer
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/powerpost/paloma/the-cybersecurity-202/2020/02/04/the-cybersecurity-202-iowa-caucus-debacle-shakes-public-confidence-in-2020-security/5e385fcd88e0fa7f82543738/
======
sarcasmatwork
[https://outline.com/ywvCed](https://outline.com/ywvCed)

What a silly headline. Blaming tech and not those responsible. Was it the
Russians or bad implementation by DNC?

